# 29.01.09, sollte heute nicht etwas kommen?



## Jonish (29. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit,

in diversen Threads, Blogs und anderen Foren gab es ja die Aussage das heute
also am 29.01.09 Änderungen seitens Mythik/Goa bekannt gegeben werden sollten.
Is da was dran? Ich überprüfe seit heute morgen die War-Europe Seite aber sehe 
dort bisher nichts, habt ihr schon irgendetwas mitbekommen?

Wisst ihr auf was diese Neuhigkeiten hinauslaufen werden oder habt ihr irgendeine 
Idee?

würde mich über Antworten freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Joni


----------



## ZuluheadProject (29. Januar 2009)

Genau das selbe hab ich mir gerade auch gedacht:

Kein Newsletter, keine Informationen, kein Patch der ein Event einleiten könnte...

da hilft nur warten, warten, warten und hoffen.

So Long
ZuluHead


----------



## Kalyptus (29. Januar 2009)

Nur weil iergendwer, iergendwas, iergendwo, iergendwann auf die Welt gebracht hat, tritt es doch nicht ein ?
Willkommen im wirklichen Leben.


----------



## gixxo (29. Januar 2009)

Wartet doch erstmal bis es in Amerika Tag ist.... Dann wird sicher iwas kommen


----------



## Zaratres (29. Januar 2009)

Wer glaub das sowas um 8-10uhr in der früh kommt is selber schuld.
Abwarten und die augen auf den nachmittag richten oder den nexten tag.


----------



## MadSquare (29. Januar 2009)

Es ist erst früh Morgens. In den USA sogar noch früher. Noch etwas Geduld, dann wird sichs zeigen.


----------



## Jonish (29. Januar 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Nur weil iergendwer, iergendwas, iergendwo, iergendwann auf die Welt gebracht hat, tritt es doch nicht ein ?
> Willkommen im wirklichen Leben.



wenn das nur bei einer quelle so gewesen wäre würde ich genauso denken, aber es sind ja auf mehreren seiten sollche dinge geschrieben worden... 

...also ist da entweder etwas dran, oder die foren schreiben voneinander ab...


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Januar 2009)

An der Westküste der USA ist es halb 2 in der nacht, an der Ostküste ist es halb 5. Ich glaub die meisten sind noch nichtmal wach von Mythic, warten wir bis um 2-3 Nachmittags oder auch so um 5-6 rum wenn sie es ankündigen.

Ich würd jedenfalls um so eine Uhrzeit nix ins Web stellen, sondern weiterpennen.


----------



## Pente (29. Januar 2009)

*müde auf die Uhr schau* ... also bei mir ist es noch gut 13 Stunden lang der 29.01.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wartet einfach den Newsletter ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (29. Januar 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> in diversen Threads, Blogs und anderen Foren gab es ja die Aussage das heute
> also am 29.01.09 Änderungen seitens Mythik/Goa bekannt gegeben werden sollten.
> ...



mythic ist massgebend, goa ist nur der wurmfortsatz.
1. nachschauen wo mythic sitzt, zeitzone in deutsche zeit umrechnen.
2. im net gucken zu welcher ortszeit mythic bisher meist infos rausgebracht hat. wieder in deutsche zeit umrechnen.
3. dran denken: goa muss über mythic-infos erst noch ihr shareware-übersetzungsprogramm rüberlaufen lassen.


----------



## KurdischerChillerboy (29. Januar 2009)

Hier in TAnnenbusch ist auch noch nix ladbar

mfg


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2009)

Unverschämtheit. Ich war heute um 00:01Uhr  auf der WAR-Seite und es gab noch keine News....
Das bringt das Fass nun echt zum überlaufen. Nicht nur das Bright Wizards zu stark sind, es keine Arenen, keinen Endcontent und noch nicht einmal ein offizielles Forum gibt. Nein nun versprechen sie auch noch, das es heute News geben wird und halten dieses Versprechen dreisterweise nicht....

Ab sofort boykottieren wir GOA und frieren all unsere Accounts ein.

GOA ich verlange eine Erklärung !!!!























			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... Der TE muss echt Probleme und verdammt viel Langeweile haben


----------



## Daddelopi (29. Januar 2009)

wenn er mal auf die amiseite geschaut hätte wäre Ihm vieleicht aufgefallen das dort für heute 7.00PM EST ein vooncast(was auch immer das sein mag) mit den entwicklern angekündigt ist

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=600


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2009)

Was glaube ich 13 oder 14 Uhr bei uns wäre


----------



## Jonish (29. Januar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> .... Der TE muss echt Probleme und verdammt viel Langeweile haben




Probleme? nein!

Langeweile? ja! bin momentan auf Arbeit.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

1. wird sicher noch was kommen
2. GET TO DA CHOPPA


----------



## Thorralf (29. Januar 2009)

*stellt ´ne Kanne Kaffe auf den Tisch, nimmt sich ´ne Tasse und setzt sich in die Ecke* So nun kann das Warten beginnen ... vielleicht habe ich bis dahin auch wieder Strom und muss nicht hier im INet-Café rumgammeln -.-


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (29. Januar 2009)

leute in USA ist es jetzt 4 uhr morgens also regt euch ab. am abend werden wir mehr wissen!


----------



## CyberTwin (29. Januar 2009)

ALso ich saug seid 5 minuten nen patch runter der schein recht groß zu sein ca 160MB

Bin ja mal gespannt was die da geändert haben, oder sind die neuen klassen schon dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?!
Man weiss es nicht *g

LG Tibuu


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist nix mit Patch


----------



## WAR-priest (29. Januar 2009)

bei mir patched nix


----------



## Mamasus (29. Januar 2009)

Nope kein Patch!


----------



## Leoncore (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab nur was von "Ende Januar" gelesen, nix vom 29.01.

Könnt mir gut vorstellen, das diese Ankündigung erst am 31.01. Samstags kommt, WE war eigentlich immer die Zeit, in dennen die Newsletter verschickt wurden.


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2009)

Es gab den Screen mit der Predator/Rambo DvD und einen Zettel: More to come 29.01. oder so
Also heute wird schon was kommen. Habt nur noch Geduld, bis die in Amiland auch aufgestanden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kam bei einem Blogger an. Absender: Mythic

@ Leoncore.


----------



## Mamasus (29. Januar 2009)

Gab doch noch eines, mit oragenem Haarfärbemittel und nem Rasierer, plus Slayer Bildchen und natürlich "More to come 1-29-2009"


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2009)

Was passiert in Predator bei 1:16:06 ???


----------



## Nofel (29. Januar 2009)

Ohh Ordnung bekommt Slayer und wir bekommen Schwarzenegger? Ich will lieber Chuck Norris!


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Was passiert in Predator bei 1:16:06 ???


"Get to the Choppa!!"
wird an der Stelle gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (29. Januar 2009)

Unser Ernie sagt: "Get to the Choppa"


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2009)

Hab mich ürbigens vertan. Auf Warhammeronline.com steht ja 7:00PM und das ist 7 Uhr Abends, dementsprechend wäre das erst 0-1 Uhr morgen bei uns !!!


----------



## Leoncore (29. Januar 2009)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Unser Ernie sagt: "Get to the Choppa"



Macht viel Sinn der Satz. Werden wohl die nächsten Tage, viele Leute die Flugplattformen belagern.


----------



## Woodspirit (29. Januar 2009)

Hhm, Choppa ist das englische Original für "Spalta". Soweit ich weiß...darum macht das schon Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich bin auch tierisch gespannt...Bitte gebt hier Laut, wenn irgendwas passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wahrscheinlich hören wir in diesem Cast eh nur, dass in naher Zukunft der Slayer und der Choppa ins Spiel kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Macht viel Sinn der Satz. Werden wohl die nächsten Tage, viele Leute die Flugplattformen belagern.



Nein damit ist die Karriere des Orc Choppa kA wie der auf Deutsch heißt gemeint


----------



## Jarwid (29. Januar 2009)

Hier ein neuer "Beweis" für die Ankunft des Choppa/Spalta aus dem Greenskin Blog


EDIT sagt: Für ganz ungeduldige hier noch ein schöner Link, da könnt ihr die Sekunden mitzählen bis 19.00 Uhr EST: TimeandDate


----------



## heretik (29. Januar 2009)

Natürlich kommt heute die Ankündigung von Choppa und Slayer noch. Stand ja so im INTERNET, oder?


----------



## joekay (29. Januar 2009)

Bin sicher, dass heut nochwas kommt.

Wären die Pakete mit den Hinweisen fakes gewesen hätte Mythic schon längst dementiert.

Außerdem hat Sterntaler vor etwa 1 Monat in einem irc-chat (find leider das log nimmer) auf die Frage ob neue Klassen kommen in etwa gesagt: "Ja und wir stecken sogar schon in den Vorbereitungen"


----------



## heretik (29. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Bin sicher, dass heut nochwas kommt.
> 
> Wären die Pakete mit den Hinweisen fakes gewesen hätte Mythic schon längst dementiert.
> 
> Außerdem hat Sterntaler vor etwa 1 Monat in einem irc-chat (find leider das log nimmer) auf die Frage ob neue Klassen kommen in etwa gesagt: "Ja und wir stecken sogar schon in den Vorbereitungen"



Letzteres mag ja sein, zumal die Klassen ja nicht "neu kommen", sondern einfach fehlende nachgeliefert werden... aber dass Mythic an irgendwelche Blogger Päckchen mit "Hinweisen" auf Klassen verschickt ist mir doch ein wenig arg spanisch... und richtig übel wird mir, wenn ich dran denke, wie komplett widerspruchslos solche Behauptungen von den Spielern weltweit geschluckt werden. Mythic dementiert so Albernheiten genauso wenig wie Prominente keine Meldungen in der Yellow Press dementieren.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Januar 2009)

heute kommen ganz sicher keine neuen klassen... höchstens neue informationen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ruhig bleiben und abwarten...


----------



## Schwartenmaster (29. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Natürlich kommt heute die Ankündigung von Choppa und Slayer noch. Stand ja so im INTERNET, oder?



Stimmt!!!!
Das INTERNET hat noch NIE gelogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (29. Januar 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> Nein damit ist die Karriere des Orc Choppa kA wie der auf Deutsch heißt gemeint



Ach so, ich dachte jetzt an den "Chopper" (dt. Hubschrauber).^^


----------



## nezarius (29. Januar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hab mich ürbigens vertan. Auf Warhammeronline.com steht ja 7:00PM und das ist 7 Uhr Abends, dementsprechend wäre das erst 0-1 Uhr morgen bei uns !!!



so ist es... bis dahin sollte man eher mal ruhig blut bewahren und sich hier nicht um kopf und kragen reden. stellt euch vor, morgen / übermorgen gäbs einen patch mit event und neuen klassen - wie unglaublich lächerlich sehen dann die posts auf den letzten 2 seiten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (29. Januar 2009)

Das INTERNET lügt nicht!

aber abwarten Leute. geht mal schmucksets sammeln seit letzten patch gibts paar neue.
habe schon ein gutes für WL


----------



## Kaithin (29. Januar 2009)

Mythic liefert einfach den rest ja noch nach was man ja in einem Brief vor Weihnachten gelesen hat, wir bekommen unsere restlichen klassen mit. Was mich doch ein bisschen stört ist das auf einmal der Slayer kommt und nicht der Hammerträger^^ aber naja wir haben dafür den ultra krassen Choppa^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War nicht letzten in einem PTR Bild ein Hammerträger drauf? <---zum erstellen gemeint...

grüsse aus der schweiz Kaithin


----------



## Arunnir (29. Januar 2009)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Wer glaub das sowas um 8-10uhr in der früh kommt is selber schuld.
> Abwarten und die augen auf den nachmittag richten oder den nexten tag.



@ Zaratres

In deiner Signatur steht unter anderem "...Vidio...". Das heisst aber "Vid*e*o". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (29. Januar 2009)

Arunnir schrieb:


> @ Zaratres
> 
> In deiner Signatur steht unter anderem "...Vidio...". Das heisst aber "Vid*e*o".
> 
> ...



Du weist jemanden auf Seite 3 auf einen Rechtschreibfehler auf Seite 1 hin??? Wie armselig bist Du denn? Und dann so einen Mist!

EDIT: Vertipper


----------



## Irn-Bru (29. Januar 2009)

hm also bei 1:16:06 bei Predator sieht man nicht wirklich etwas was Aufschluss geben könnte....Der Predator steigt aus dem Wasser und sucht Arnie der sich mit Matsch beschmiert im Unterholz versteckt...


----------



## ink0gnito (29. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hm also bei 1:16:06 bei Predator sieht man nicht wirklich etwas was Aufschluss geben könnte....Der Predator steigt aus dem Wasser und sucht Arnie der sich mit Matsch beschmiert im Unterholz versteckt...



Was da aufschluss gibt, ist das Arnie ''choppa'' sagt.
Was haben nun Wasser, matsch, unterholz usw. mit den neuen WAR klassen zutun?


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hm also bei 1:16:06 bei Predator sieht man nicht wirklich etwas was Aufschluss geben könnte....Der Predator steigt aus dem Wasser und sucht Arnie der sich mit Matsch beschmiert im Unterholz versteckt...



Nutzen HIRN bringen Antwort

2mal schon geschrieben es geht um das was er sagt und das ist 'GET TO DA CHOPPA' und gemeint ist die Orc Spalta Karriere


----------



## Cazpar (29. Januar 2009)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=594


----------



## Irn-Bru (29. Januar 2009)

> Nutzen HIRN bringen Antwort
> 
> 2mal schon geschrieben es geht um das was er sagt und das ist 'GET TO DA CHOPPA' und gemeint ist die Orc Spalta Karriere




Schonmal darüber nachgedacht ein Kurs zur Aggressionsbewältigung zu besuchen? Oder vielleicht solltest du weniger WoW spielen....da ist es ja normal das man sich so unterhält...



In der deutschen Version sagt er es exakt 3 min früher.....wird wohl daran liegen das ich mir die geschnittene Version angesehen habe..



hier das Original:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-9-Te-DPbSE&...feature=related


----------



## heretik (29. Januar 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> 2mal schon geschrieben es geht um das was er sagt und das ist 'GET TO DA CHOPPA' und gemeint ist die Orc Spalta Karriere



Nein, Arnie "meint" damit, dass sie zum Hubschrauber gehen sollen. Wenn schon blöd daherreden, dann richtig.


----------



## skazi# (29. Januar 2009)

es ist in den usa(NY) gerade mal 8:30 also abwarten .... und in Californien 5:30 
da ich net weiß von wo die das ganze einleiten müssen wir uns noch etws gedulden wie es scheint


----------



## Nevad (29. Januar 2009)

Angeblich soll die Ankündigung erst um 19 Uhr bei denen,also irgendwann nachts bei uns kommen. :-/


----------



## amadeuxx (29. Januar 2009)

Also wie vorhin schon erwähnt wurde bedeutet die Uhrzeit 07:00 PM EST (EST = Eastern Standard Time), 7 Uhr Abends in den USA. 

Die Umrechnung von EST in MEZ (Mitteleuropäische Zeit) ist: EST + 6 Stunden.

D.h. 7 Uhr Abends in den USA + 6 Stunden ergibt bei uns die Ortszeit 01:00 Nachts.

Somit denke ich werden wir spätestens morgen (Freitag) im Laufe des Tages Neuigkeiten auf der europäischen Website lesen können.

Nach den Aktionen mit dem Haarfärbemittel und der Predator-DVD wäre es ein große Überraschung wenn der Zwergen-Slayer und der Orc-Choppa NICHT offiziell angekündigt werden würden. Es ist vielmehr die Frage bis wann wir in den Genuss kommen. 

Ich persönlich kann es kaum abwarten den Choppa anzutesten. Deswegen würde ich mich auf ein Event an diesem Wochenende schon freuen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir jedoch, dass es diesen Monat nix mehr wird. Ich hoffe aber auch darauf, dass die zwei neuen Karrieren nicht die einzige Neuerung sein wird. Irgendeine zusätzliche Überraschung wäre schon toll!

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt.


----------



## Kalyptus (29. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Das INTERNET lügt nicht!



LOL 

Mehr und öfters als der Pabst


----------



## heretik (29. Januar 2009)

amadeuxx schrieb:


> Nach den Aktionen mit dem Haarfärbemittel und der Predator-DVD wäre es ein große Überraschung wenn der Zwergen-Slayer und der Orc-Choppa NICHT offiziell angekündigt werden würden. Es ist vielmehr die Frage bis wann wir in den Genuss kommen.



Wie schon gesagt wäre es für mich eher ne Überraschung wenn ein Unternehmen wie Mythic unter der Fuchtel des Spaßunternehmens EA Haarfärbemittel und DVDs an Blogger verschicken würde.

Und ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, dass wir Choppa + X nachgeliefert bekommen. Nur ob das heute ist und ob es in irgend einem Zusammenhang mit Internetblogs steht... das weiß allein der liebe Gott.


----------



## risikofaktor (29. Januar 2009)

> das weiß allein der liebe Gott.



...und Mythic :-)


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht ein Kurs zur Aggressionsbewältigung zu besuchen? Oder vielleicht solltest du weniger WoW spielen....da ist es ja normal das man sich so unterhält...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso aggressions bewältigung ? das war nicht aggressiv das war orkisch -.- stumpen und wieso denkst du das ich wow spiele ? und es wurde schon auf den 2 seiten vorher mindestens 2mal geschrieben was es bedeutet


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nein, Arnie "meint" damit, dass sie zum Hubschrauber gehen sollen. Wenn schon blöd daherreden, dann richtig.



ich meine auch nicht IHN sonern Mystic weil arnie hat so oder so keinen plan sieht man ja im Simpsons film xD


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Januar 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> wieso aggressions bewältigung ? das war nicht aggressiv das war orkisch -.- stumpen und wieso denkst du das ich wow spiele ? und es wurde schon auf den 2 seiten vorher mindestens 2mal geschrieben was es bedeutet



die signatur lässt darauf schließen, dass du es selber spielst...


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> die signatur lässt darauf schließen, dass du es selber spielst...



oh man du schließt aus signaturen welche spiele ich spiele ? interessant kann es sein das ich die signatur nur habe weil sie lustig ist ? NEIN bloss nicht oO

und für alle die weiter flamen wollen ich spiele seit geraumer zeit kein wow mehr.

ach und an alle GROßEN da drausen:

es ist bei euch war leuten echt immer sehr interessant das alle die irgendwas aggresives sagen direkt

a) WOW zocken
b) kiddies sind


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Januar 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> oh man du schließt aus signaturen welche spiele ich spiele ? interessant kann es sein das ich die signatur nur habe weil sie lustig ist ? NEIN bloss nicht oO
> 
> und für alle die weiter flamen wollen ich spiele seit geraumer zeit kein wow mehr.
> 
> ...



ich sag nur wie man auf so eine vermutung kommen kann... nichts persönliches...
außerdem habe ich garnichts gegen WoW... is halt PvE und deswegen nicht so mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (29. Januar 2009)

> und wieso denkst du das ich wow spiele ? und es wurde schon auf den 2 seiten vorher mindestens 2mal geschrieben was es bedeutet



es ging auch nicht darum was es bedeutet sondern nur das er es bei der deutschen version von Predator 3 min früher sagt also nicht bei 1:16:06, ich hatte nicht daran gedacht das die dt. Version geschnitten ist.




> es ist bei euch war leuten echt immer sehr interessant das alle die irgendwas aggresives sagen direkt
> 
> a) WOW zocken
> b) kiddies sind





naja ein Blick in die offiziellen WoW-foren genügt um dieses Vorurteil zu bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukurio (29. Januar 2009)

denke  mal vor  next woche  gibs nix  neues   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (29. Januar 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> oh man du schließt aus signaturen welche spiele ich spiele ? interessant kann es sein das ich die signatur nur habe weil sie lustig ist ? NEIN bloss nicht oO
> 
> und für alle die weiter flamen wollen ich spiele seit geraumer zeit kein wow mehr.
> 
> ...



Das was du schreibst wirkt aber wirklich etwas unentspannt.


----------



## Rayon (29. Januar 2009)

Der Newsletter sollte heute kommen, es war nie die Rede, dass der Slayer/Choppa heut kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (29. Januar 2009)

Es wird wohl Zeit den Thread zu schließen. Alles was es zu sagen gibt steht in den ersten paar Posts auf Seite 1. 

Ich glaub kaum das hier außer den üblichen gegenseitigen Beschimpfungen noch was sinnvolles rauskommt


----------



## Schwartenmaster (29. Januar 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Es wird wohl Zeit den Thread zu schließen. Alles was es zu sagen gibt steht in den ersten paar Posts auf Seite 1.
> 
> Ich glaub kaum das hier außer den üblichen gegenseitigen Beschimpfungen noch was sinnvolles rauskommt



Hab vielleicht noch eine sinnvolle Sache...
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Klassen heute kommen. Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass diese Heute im Verlaufe des Tages noch vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Rayon (29. Januar 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Es wird wohl Zeit den Thread zu schließen. Alles was es zu sagen gibt steht in den ersten paar Posts auf Seite 1.
> 
> Ich glaub kaum das hier außer den üblichen gegenseitigen Beschimpfungen noch was sinnvolles rauskommt


Wird vermutlich wie soviele Diskussionen in Flamewars enden, jup. :S


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

Schwartenmaster schrieb:


> Das was du schreibst wirkt aber wirklich etwas unentspannt.



es wirkt nur unentspannt is nur so das es immer das gleiche ist und man immer an den kopf geworfen bekommt das alle wow spieler kinder sind



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> naja ein Blick in die offiziellen WoW-foren genügt um dieses Vorurteil zu bestätigen wink.gif



ja leider -.-


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Es wird wohl Zeit den Thread zu schließen. Alles was es zu sagen gibt steht in den ersten paar Posts auf Seite 1.
> 
> Ich glaub kaum das hier außer den üblichen gegenseitigen Beschimpfungen noch was sinnvolles rauskommt





Rayon schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich wie soviele Diskussionen in Flamewars enden, jup. :S



ah weil sich 2 leute unterhalten muss man das Topic direkt schließen ok


----------



## Rayon (29. Januar 2009)

> Okay guys, the moment we've all waited for is here. The announcement is out! Head on over to eurogamer.net to read the details while we summarize them!
> 
> Highlights so far include:
> 
> ...


Quelle: Warhammeralliance.com



> The other big feature will be a Land of the Dead zone, home to an enormous new Tomb Kings dungeon that Mythic claims to be the spiritual successor to Darkness Falls from previous MMO Dark Age of Camelot. Here, remember, all factions fought openly - albeit after starting from separate corners of the immense underground chasm.


quelle: eurogamer.net

Sehr schön, eine Art Darkness Falls. Wie ich's bei DAoC geliebt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (29. Januar 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> ah weil sich 2 leute unterhalten muss man das Topic direkt schließen ok



Könnt ja Telefonnummern austauschen oder per PN schreiben.
Wäre aber auch okay wenn du noch was sinnvolles zum Thema beiträgst anstatt den Thread voll zu spamen(artet nämlich so langsam in diese Richtung aus).


----------



## Cazpar (29. Januar 2009)

Neee nich im märz :/ sondern jetzt


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. Januar 2009)

Schwartenmaster schrieb:


> Könnt ja Telefonnummern austauschen oder per PN schreiben.
> Wäre aber auch okay wenn du noch was sinnvolles zum Thema beiträgst anstatt den Thread voll zu spamen(artet nämlich so langsam in diese Richtung aus).



war nicht meine absicht

aber siehe da da ist die ankündigung gut das doch nicht gecloset wurde


----------



## Rayon (29. Januar 2009)

Cazpar schrieb:


> Neee nich im märz :/ sondern jetzt


Geduld du musst haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (29. Januar 2009)

Naja bis die news kommen zock ich halt dawn of war 2 beta und ja ich bekomm geld für die werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _zorni_ (29. Januar 2009)

News siehe:

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=242560

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/goa-unve...mous-war-update


----------



## Des@teur (29. Januar 2009)

Hier kommen die News: 

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/goa-unve...update/comments


Edit: Ich sehe gerade - Zweiter...


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Januar 2009)

auf Deutsch :-)

Hört sich schon einmal sehr nett an :-)


----------



## Patso (29. Januar 2009)

aber auf der deutschen seite steht immer noch nix maaan die sind mir zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( naja aber was soll man machen ) 

und MÄRZ ? naja egal is ja nichmehr so lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (29. Januar 2009)

Bei buffed sind se auch ein wenig lahmarschig heut. Hop, hop, tut was für das Geld, das ich euch nicht bezahle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Januar 2009)

Muahahaha, Gruftkönige verprügeln, das wird lustig, vor allem da man noch wirklich das Wüstenszenario gebraucht hat, einfach nur Sand soweit das Auge reicht fehlte noch.

Nun muss ich nur noch genügend fragmente der Untoten freischalten für die Taktiken ^^

Nun denn schärft die Waffen, die Gruftkönige leben schon zulange als das sie ihre Schätze freiwillig hergeben würden.


----------



## Leoncore (29. Januar 2009)

Joah klingt ganz interessant, obwohl das Update mir auch damit sagt, das es keine spielbaren Gruftkönige geben wird und die Gebiete in Khemri nur als Intermezzo für Itemgeile PvE Spieler werden wird. =(


----------



## Gortek (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, auf den 29.1. derart hinzuweisen (mit den Paketen, etc.) um dann zu sagen: Im März......
Das enttäuscht dann doch ein wenig, da hätte ich definitiv mehr erwartet!

Cheers


----------



## Redak (29. Januar 2009)

Mhh das event startet auch im märz oder die klasse kommen im märz?
aber land of dead klingt schonma genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (29. Januar 2009)

Und wer soll das gesagt haben? Ich hab nix gehört.


----------



## Sam28 (29. Januar 2009)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=242560

Mythic plant eine Live Expansion, praktisch eine Erweiterung des Spiel die nach und nach auf die Server aufgespielt wird.

6 - 15 Februar kommt das Night of Murder Live Event, wohl als Valentins gegenstück geplant, mit dem unterschied das man hier die Welt in Blut versinken lässt. 

Call to Arms: Bitter Rivals Live Event folgt dann im März. Dies ist das Einführungsevent vom Spalta und vom Slayer, es kommt zusammen mit einem neuen Scenario der Destro Seite, dem Twisting Tower. Hier gibt es auch wieder die Möglichkeit die Charaktere früher erstellen zu können wenn man das Event erfolgreich beendet.

Call to Arms: Beyond the Sands Live Event kommt im April. Hier stet in der Beschreibung nur das große Reichtümer und mächtige Waffen auf einen warten.

Call to Arms: Rise of the Tomb Kings Live Event im Mai. Order und Zerstörung beginnen den Kampf das Land of the Dead für ihr Reich freizuschalten.

Das Land of the Dead öffnet im Juni. Die Wüste von Nehekhara wird eröffnet zusammen mit einem neuen Dungeon. Dieser Dungeon kann nur betreten werden wenn man die Controlle über die Zone hat. In dem Dungeon gibt es dutzende neue Public Quests, Instanzen und Bosse.

Mehr Details werden im Laufe der Zeit bekannt gegeben.

Dazu kommt noch:
- Freie Trials für Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
- Offizielle Foren
- Zusätzliche Realm WAR Möglichkeiten

Alles von mir frei übersetzt, keine Gewähr!

Links:
Call to Arms auf dem Herald:
http://www.warhammeronline.com/call_to_arms/index.php
Slayer auf dem Herald:
http://www.warhammeronline.com/armiesofWAR/dwarfs/Slayer.php
Spalte auf dem Herald:
http://www.warhammeronline.com/armiesofWAR...s/OrcChoppa.php
Deutsche News auf Eurogamer:
http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/warhammer...es-update-kommt
News auf Onlinewelten:
http://war.onlinewelten.com/news,id2689.html
Erbittere Rivalen, Infos auf der GOA Seite:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/specialfeat/?l...at=bitterrivals
Nacht der Morde, Infos auf der GOA Seite:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/specialfeat/?l...t=NightofMurder
Slayer hintergrung Infos auf der GOA Seite:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de350


----------



## Geige (29. Januar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Joah klingt ganz interessant, obwohl das Update mir auch damit sagt, das es keine spielbaren Gruftkönige geben wird und die Gebiete in Khemri nur als Intermezzo für Itemgeile PvE Spieler werden wird. =(


 also ich find nen neuen pve inhalt super!

so kommt auch für die pve´ler was und seien wir mal ganz ehrlich so
spaßig rvr auch ist nen dungon für zwischendurch mit itemsammeln usw ist doch auch nicht schlecht,
solange es in masen gehalten wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (29. Januar 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> also ich find nen neuen pve inhalt super!
> 
> so kommt auch für die pve´ler was und seien wir mal ganz ehrlich so
> spaßig rvr auch ist nen dungon für zwischendurch mit itemsammeln usw ist doch auch nicht schlecht,
> ...



Es geht mir nicht darum. Ich hab nur das Gefühl, das die Gruftkönige selbst, nicht als spielbare Rasse kommen werden und ich das eben ziemlich schade fände, weil ich ein großer Fan der Gruftkönige beim Tabletop bin. Da es allerdings auch PvE Dungeons gibt, in dennen Skaven vorkommen und diese ja im nächsten AddOn als spielbare Rasse kommen sollen, bin ich erst mal beruhigt.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (29. Januar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Da es allerdings auch PvE Dungeons gibt, in dennen Skaven vorkommen und diese ja im nächsten AddOn als spielbare Rasse kommen sollen, bin ich erst mal beruhigt.



Nenn mir mal bitte die Quelle zu dieser Aussage....oder hast du das jetzt einfach aus der Luft gegriffen?


----------



## Gortek (29. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was sie zu den Skaven gesagt haben ist, dass es nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass sie mal kommen könnten. Bestätigt hat aber noch nie jemand von offizieller Seite aus, dass sie kommen werden. Hört mal mit diesen Unwahrheiten auf.


Cheers


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Januar 2009)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal bitte die Quelle zu dieser Aussage....oder hast du das jetzt einfach aus der Luft gegriffen?


Klar ist es aus der Luft gegriffen, genauso wie die vermutungen über den Slayer, ist halt einfach so das wenn neue Rassen kommen, die Skaven ungefähr auf Platz 1-3 stehen, gleichzeitig.


----------



## Senubirath (29. Januar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum. Ich hab nur das Gefühl, das die Gruftkönige selbst, nicht als spielbare Rasse kommen werden und ich das eben ziemlich schade fände, weil ich ein großer Fan der Gruftkönige beim Tabletop bin. Da es allerdings auch PvE Dungeons gibt, in dennen Skaven vorkommen und diese ja im nächsten AddOn als spielbare Rasse kommen sollen, bin ich erst mal beruhigt.



Wobei ich denke das die Gruftkönige selbst, wenn sie als neue rassen eingebaut würden, nicht direkt spielbar wären sondern wie auch bei den anderen völkern nur die elite einheiten.

Kann aber auch ganz lustig sein XD


Btw.... hab das hier irgendwo aufgeschnappt (weiß nur net mehr wo oder in welchem thread) aber untote sind neutral? Die sehen alles leben als feind an.... und somit sind die nicht wirklich neutral


----------



## Jemix (29. Januar 2009)

Juhuuuuuu
Ein Doungeon ähnlich wie Darkness Falls aus DAOC.
Man das wird richtig fähääätt
Boah ich kanns net glauben...wenn das echt so ein RVR-Doungeon wird, werd ich noch total abhängig von dem Spiel xD

Allgemein sind die angekündigten Änderungen/Ergänzungen richtig gut, aber das freut mich besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!!


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Muahahaha, Gruftkönige verprügeln, das wird lustig, vor allem da man noch wirklich das Wüstenszenario gebraucht hat, einfach nur Sand soweit das Auge reicht fehlte noch.
> 
> Nun muss ich nur noch genügend fragmente der Untoten freischalten für die Taktiken ^^
> 
> Nun denn schärft die Waffen, die Gruftkönige leben schon zulange als das sie ihre Schätze freiwillig hergeben würden.


schlangepassage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (29. Januar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> schlangepassage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


außer beschissener scheißdreck, ist schlangenpassage nix ;P


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Januar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> schlangepassage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ein Felsen mit Sandstrand, der dazu noch übelst suckt, ich dacht mehr an sowas hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Khemri liegt ja ungefähr dort wo bei uns die Sahara/Ägypten wäre, deshalb bin ich für Knochentrocken, staubig, und Brennende Sonne. Da dürfen mal die Sonnenritter zeigen woher sie ihre Kräfte wirklich haben.


----------



## Gloti (29. Januar 2009)

Stygia für WAR?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Januar 2009)

Jep, hier ein kurzer auszug aus dem Lexicanum, Quelle sind die Armeebücher.

*Geographie:*
_Das Reich Nehekhara liegt östlich Arabias im Norden der Südlande. Heute besteht dieses Land nur noch aus einer sonnendurchglühten Wüste, in welcher die halb im Sand versunkenen Nekropolen in den Himmel ragen und die Gruftkönige über ihre untoten Untertanen und Heerscharen von Skeletten gebieten.

Der Fluss Mortis, der bitteres Wasser führt, das kein geistig gesundes Wesen trinken würde, und der Staubstrom durchziehen die toten Länder Nehekaras, in welchen sich die Ruinen der einstigen Städte - Khemri, Numas, Zandri, Quatar, Mahrak, Lybaras - und die sie umgebenden Nekropolen erheben._

*Geschichte:*
Nehekhara ist in der Warhammerwelt als das Land der Toten bekannt. Dieser Name ist wohl verdient, denn kein lebendiger Bewohner rührt sich zwischen den Pyramiden. Aus dem Inneren dieser mächtigen Bauwerke herrschen die ewig lebenden Gruftkönige über ihre untoten Untertanen. Gewaltige Legionen von Skelettkriegern vollstrecken ihren Willen.

Aber es war nicht immer so. Vor Tausenden von Jahren erstreckte sich das große Königreich von Nehekhara von den Bergen bis zur Küste, und die Priesterkönige regierten mit eiserner Hand in ihren Tempelstädten. Die größten Herrscher wurden einbalsamiert und in mächtigen Pyramiden zur Ruhe gebettet, als Vorbereitung auf ihr glorreiches Leben nach dem Tode. Ganze Armeen wurden mit ihnen begraben.

Doch dann wob der häretische Priester Nagash seinen nekromantischen "Spruch des Großen Erwachens" und erweckte die Gruftkönige und Gruftprinzen lange vor ihrer Zeit aus dem Todesschlummer. Statt als unsterbliche Verkörperungen ihrer einstigen Größe kehrten sie halb verwest ins Leben zurück, gekleidet in ihre kostbaren Grabroben und eingewickelt in Bandagen aus Leinen. Aber wenngleich auch ihr großer Plan etwas fehlgeschlagen war ließen die Gruftkönige nicht zu, dass dieser Rückschlag ihren Traum von einem goldenen Zeitalter der Zivilisation trübte. Ihre skelettierten Armeen brachen aus dem Sand hervor, ihre Grabwache marschierte aus den uralten Pyramiden in den stadtgroßen Nekropolen heraus und die Statuen ihrer Götter zogen in die Schlacht, von mächtiger Magie belebt.


----------



## Sam28 (29. Januar 2009)

Das passt ja Prima, lese gerade ein Buch über Nagash, bisher noch nicht viel gelesen weil hier in Warhammer die Story und das Gebeit noch nicht Thematisiert ist, jetzt durch die Ankündigung wird das aber richtig interessant.
Das zum Slayer ein Event kommt überrascht mich nicht, auch nicht das es bis März dauert.
Aber ansonsten sind es sehr interessante Ankündigungen die doch schon Vorfreude machen.


----------



## Gloti (29. Januar 2009)

Und mächtige Gegenstände? Ich hoffe nicht das da ein Löwe rumläuft, der einen gewissen Umhang dropt.


----------



## Sam28 (30. Januar 2009)

Und neues von Mark Jacobs:


Folks,

Well, the cat is out of the bag (or would that be the Liche High Priest out of the tomb?) but hey, that's what happens when there is a lot of excitement about a product. We’ve already seen a flurry of interviews and videos about what we are going to be working on over the next few months, so I won't go into excruciating detail now. I will though focus on some of the main things that we are working on, including the "Call to Arms" expansion, over the next five months especially if those things do not fall into the CtA expansion itself.



First, as for the Live Expansion pack, we have always believed in giving our players a lot of subscription-based content for the game. This "Call to Arms" expansion arc represents a large amount of content that will be spread out over a few months. When you factor in all the content that will be added as part of this arc, it certainly makes it one of the largest subscription-based content upgrades/addons done by any MMO developer. CtA alone is pretty cool but it does not, in any way, represent everything that we are working on (or have been working on).

Second, as for the new careers, what can I say but they are both very, very cool. Players have asked us for a year whether we would put the Choppa back in and many have asked (especially here on the Vault) that we please add the Slayer. The Slayer was never planned to be a part of the game but based on both player feedback and the support we got from GW on this character, we were able to create a very cool career. When we first removed the four careers from the game during development, there was a lot of teeth gnashing and speculation that we would not put them back in until we did our first paid expansion pack. As I said then, we would not do that and we have kept our word. Once the Choppa/Slayer go LIVE, we will have added four careers to the game over the first 6 months of its life, and at no additional charge to our players. No other subscription-based MMORPG that I am aware of has ever added 4 new careers to its game as part of a regular update/addon/free expansion.

Third, as for the Live Events, our previous LEs have been quite successful, so we thought we would add some more over the next few months.

Fourth, as for the Tomb Kings and the RvR dungeon, I think it is very safe to say that DAoC's Darkness Falls was one of the most successful addons to the game. Over the last few months we've gotten a ton of feedback and requests (once again, here on the Vault) asking us to create a next-generation DF, and we are in the process of doing just that. So, if you liked DF, then this zone/dungeon we are creating is right up your alley. It is truly the spiritual successor to DF and I expect that when you see where we're going with it, you'll like it a lot.

Fifth, over this expansion arc, we will also be focusing many other areas of the game. The list of changes and improvements that are happening over the next five months are rather lengthy but here are some of the highlights from the first of two major patches (1.2 and 1.3). Some of the things that we hope will be part of the 1.2 cycle (1.20, 1.21, etc.):

1) Bug fixing - Correcting bugs, even little ones, is still a priority for us. The list of bug fixes in the next couple of patches is lengthy and we will continue to hot fix bugs on an ongoing basis. The team has been working on everything from small bugs (tooltips) to larger issues.

2) RvR code fixes - Over the last two weeks, the number of Fortress crashes have shrunk down to a total of one per week total across all servers. The number of Fortress takes/sieges has also increased every week and it is safe to say that things are better than ever in this aspect of the game so I can happily steal a line from The Princess Bride and say "Have fun storming the castle!" even now. Work will continue until those crashes go down to zero. Once that happens, we can look at increasing the hard cap.

3) RvR changes/improvements. - This is a rather lengthy list which includes a new scenario, changes to the Zone control system, lots of Keep Upgrades (this is only our first pass at it), oRvR events and additional rewards for Zone and Campaign captures.

4) Career balancing - Lots and lots of changes/fixes in this next patch across all careers. As I mentioned in one of my posts, I was going through the preliminary bug fixes/balance changes patch notes and after reading through 15+ pages of them, it’s safe to say that the C&C team has been rather busy lately. We know how important balancing the careers of an MMO is to the players and that’s why the team has put so much effort into it to date and will continue to do so going forward. Every career has gotten some attention from the team in 1.2 whether it is fixing bugs or balancing their abilities. The team has paid particular attention to crowd control abilities and will continue to do so with 1.3.

5) Changes to "quality of WAR" such as new armor and mount color diversity for high-level guilds, flight masters added to every zone that doesn't have one, ability to attach multiple items to mail system, improvements to the Guild and Warband UI, and improvements to our Guild Reward systems.

So, that's just some of the things that will be coming down the road over the next few months. Again, this is just patch cycle 1.2, patch cycle 1.3 will see even more stuff coming from us in 1.3 and even 1.2. These patches contain a tremendous amount of content, fixes, the introduction of new systems and balancing, and combined with the appearance of the Tomb Kings and their RvR dungeon, the new classes, etc. represent huge additions to the game. Patch 1.3 is another big patch from us and we’ll start talking about it after 1.2 goes LIVE. Expect that we will continue to focus on oRvR (some new systems, improvements to fortresses, etc.), careers, guilds, bugs, and a whole lot more.

In terms of 1.2, that is intended to go to the Public Test server in early February. Normally I’d do a full “Sneak Peak” at the patch by the next week (and I still might) but as I’ve been saying over the last few weeks, I wanted to talk about some of the other highlights today. There’s already a lot of coverage of the expansion around the web and if you haven’t been to some of the major sites that cover WAR, you might want to take a look at all the cool stuff that we are working on.

As always, we thank you for your patronage, support, and patience.

Mark


----------



## Leoncore (30. Januar 2009)

Zu erwähnen sei noch, das Nagash der Vater der Vampire ist und die Gruftkönige mit ihm und dem ganzen Vampirvolk im Streit liegt.^^

P.S.: Ich hoffe, das auch irgendwann die schwarze Pyramide des Nagash ins Spiel integriert wird, der Anblick ist einfach nur pompös.

Hier mal ein Foto von Nagash, als er noch unter den Lebenden weilte (im Hintergrund die schwarze Pyramide):

Nagash

P.P.S.: Könnte mich ein alter DAoC Spieler aufklären, was es mit den RvR Dungeons auf sich hat? Hatte das Spiel nur kurz angezockt.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Januar 2009)

Nagash werden wir aber nicht mehr zu gesicht bekommen, da er 
a) Nicht mehr in den Ländern der Toten weilt, und 
b) in Stasis liegt, und nochnicht mal einen kleinen Finger krümmen könnte.

GW hat ihn nicht umsonst aus dem Tabeltop entfernt mit der begründung das er sonst viel zu übermächtig wäre. Für weiter Infos siehe meine Sig.


----------



## Leoncore (30. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Nagash werden wir aber nicht mehr zu gesicht bekommen, da er
> a) Nicht mehr in den Ländern der Toten weilt, und
> b) in Stasis liegt, und nochnicht mal einen kleinen Finger krümmen könnte.
> 
> GW hat ihn nicht umsonst aus dem Tabeltop entfernt mit der begründung das er sonst viel zu übermächtig wäre. Für weiter Infos siehe meine Sig.



Ich weiß, das Nagash nicht mehr in Khemri wohnhaft ist und seinen Erstwohnsitz jetzt in Nagashizzar hat.
Aber die Pyramide wird es sicherlich noch geben?! Außerdem soll es verschiedene Zeichen geben, laut Nomaden der Wüste, das die Rechte Hand Nagash wieder umherstreifen soll und das es nicht mehr lange dauern wird, bis auch der eigentliche Meister wieder auf der Erde wandeln wird.


----------



## antischock (30. Januar 2009)

mythic holt grade mit einem zweihändigen, beschwerten, extralangen vorschlaghammer aus, um dem hart umkämpften markt zu zeigen, wo der hammer am ende hängen wird XD

das ist kundenorientierung^^


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2009)

Die rechte Hand von Nagash (Arkhan der Schwarze) wurde im spiel Dark Omen besiegt und wandelt nirgendwo mehr hin, allerdings rührt sich Nagash, aj er sitzt sogar wieder auf seinem Thron. Steht alles im Untoten Armeebuch der 5./6. Edition. Dort ist die Geschichte, in der ein Abenteurer in Nagashizzar einbricht und dann vor Nagash steht. Als er vor Schreck den Namen Sigmar sagt erinnert sich Nagash an seine 2. große Niederlage und streckt den Abenteurer im Zorn nieder. Allerdings sinnt er seitem nur pber seine neuen Pläne nach.

Unmöglich ist es also nicht, das man irgendwann mal Nagash zu Gesicht bekommt... vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf jedenfall plant er grad wieder einige fiese Dinge, vielleicht gibts ja auch irgendwann mal wieder eine Sommerkampage die sich um Khemri und Nagash dreht -- und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt der Fürst der Toten und Untoten ja selbst wieder und zeigt dem Milchbubi von Lichking... äh zeigt den Sterblichen wo der Hammer hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (30. Januar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> P.P.S.: Könnte mich ein alter DAoC Spieler aufklären, was es mit den RvR Dungeons auf sich hat? Hatte das Spiel nur kurz angezockt.



Die RvR-Dungeons in DAoC sind Dungeons die zwar auch NPC-Monster enthalten die nette Sachen fallen lassen, wenn man sie um die Ecke bringt, allerdings haben dort alle Reiche Zugang. Manchmal ist der Zugang aber auch beschränkt. So musste man um Zugang zu Darkness Falls zu erlangen mehr Burgen (später mehr Türme) erobert haben im Grenzgebiet als die anderen beiden reiche. Da  wurde der Zugang /Portal für die anderen Reiche geschlossen und dein Reich durfte rein. Nun geht der Feind da auch nicht freiwillig raus bzw solange du nicht getötet wurdest konntest du dort auch aus und einloggen wenn der Feind Zugang hatte. Dort ergeben sich nette PvP-Scharmüzel ... meist unter Schleichern da sich diese tarnen können.

MfG Michael


----------



## Amkhar (31. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht ein Kurs zur Aggressionsbewältigung zu besuchen? Oder vielleicht solltest du weniger WoW spielen....da ist es ja normal das man sich so unterhält...


Schon mal dran gedacht einen Kurs zur sinnvollen Betätigung von Gehirnzellen zu besuchen?Oder vielleicht solltest du weniger War spielen.......da ist es ja normel dass man selbige nicht benutzt.


----------



## Amkhar (31. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> es ging auch nicht darum was es bedeutet sondern nur das er es bei der deutschen version von Predator 3 min früher sagt also nicht bei 1:16:06, ich hatte nicht daran gedacht das die dt. Version geschnitten ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wogegen ein Blick in diverse War-Foren vom Gegenteil überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (31. Januar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> mythic holt grade mit einem zweihändigen, beschwerten, extralangen vorschlaghammer aus, um dem hart umkämpften markt zu zeigen, wo der hammer am ende hängen wird XD
> 
> das ist kundenorientierung^^


Ironie sollte man als solche kennzeichnen,sonst verstehen es die meisten nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2009)

niedlich Amkhar, geh wieder zu WoW und steh vor dem Instanzportal rum.

Wir brauchen keine WoW Fanbois die nichts von der Materie verstehen, aber das Maul aufreißen.


----------



## Amkhar (31. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> niedlich Amkhar, geh wieder zu WoW und steh vor dem Instanzportal rum.
> 
> Wir brauchen keine WoW Fanbois die nichts von der Materie verstehen, aber das Maul aufreißen.


Erstmal spiel ich eine Stunde WAR(für was bezahl ich meinem Enkel den Account denn),dann mach ich was sinnvolles(Arbeit,für die die wissen was das ist).
Und nebenbei amüsiere ich mich über solche wie dich,du bestätigst nur die Richtigkeit meiner obigen Aussage.
Nicht alle die sich nicht in blinder Ekstase wegen WAR in die Hosen machen sind WOW-Fanbois,sie haben nur den Blick für die Realität noch nicht verloren.


----------



## Senubirath (31. Januar 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Erstmal spiel ich eine Stunde WAR(für was bezahl ich meinem Enkel den Account denn),dann mach ich was sinnvolles(Arbeit,für die die wissen was das ist).
> Und nebenbei amüsiere ich mich über solche wie dich,du bestätigst nur die Richtigkeit meiner obigen Aussage.
> Nicht alle die sich nicht in blinder Ekstase wegen WAR in die Hosen machen sind WOW-Fanbois,sie haben nur den Blick für die Realität noch nicht verloren.



Eine realität die du vieleicht auch nicht erkennst...

nur nebenbei.... es wäre hier bedeutend ruhiger, wenn user die anfangen zu provozieren da bleiben wo sie hingehören... und ich schätze auch dich, ehrenwerter user des buffed forums mit ein... sofern du eine gute erziehung genossen hast solltest du ja bestimmt wissen... wenn man nicht positives zu sagen hat sollte man ruhig bleiben und sich überlegen wie ich meinen post vlt ein wenig ernsthafter gestalte um nicht die hälfte hier als arbeitslose zu betiteln oder sogar beleidigungen zu schreiben die auch andere in den falschen hals bekommen können.


Zurück zum Topic:

Ich bin ma gespannt was sich noch ändern wird. Immerhin stehen uns ja noch 11 monate bevor in denen noch ne menge überraschungen kommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2009)

Amkhar du bist ein WoWler, dein Mybuffed Autoblog hat dich verraten, das du einen Enkel hast, glaub ich dir nicht, dein alter wird ja nirgendwo angezeigt und zwischen relaität erkennen und dumm flamen ist ein himmelweiter unterschied.


----------



## deccpqcc (31. Januar 2009)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Und neues von Mark Jacobs:
> No other subscription-based MMORPG that I am aware of has ever added 4 new careers to its game as part of a regular update/addon/free expansion.
> Mark



ich fürchte langsam der gute mr. jacobs verliert doch etwas den kontakt zur realität.
wenn man ein spiel rausbringt wo etliche klassen fehlen weil sie nicht fertig sind dann sollte man hinterher wenn man sie endlich nachschiebt doch etwas bescheidener sein und nicht versuchen uns das ganze als tolles alleinstellungsmerkmal von mythic zu verkaufen !

wenn die andren hauptstädte endlich mal fertig werden wird er uns wohl dann auch einen brief schreiben das noch kein andres spiel neue hauptstädte kostenlos nachgepatcht hat ...


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> ich fürchte langsam der gute mr. jacobs verliert doch etwas den kontakt zur realität.
> wenn man ein spiel rausbringt wo etliche klassen fehlen weil sie nicht fertig sind dann sollte man hinterher wenn man sie endlich nachschiebt doch etwas bescheidener sein und nicht versuchen uns das ganze als tolles alleinstellungsmerkmal von mythic zu verkaufen !



wow hat den Paladin auf Hordenseite und den Schamanen áuf Allyseite als tolels feature herausgebracht und das kostenpflichtig. Und auch die Heldenklassen waren schon in Classic angekündigt... was hat man seitdem davon? 

Sie hätten die 4 Karrieren auch kostenpflichtig oder gar nicht liefern müssen, aber sie habens dennoch getan und das jedesmal mit einem Event.


----------



## deccpqcc (31. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wow hat den Paladin auf Hordenseite und den Schamanen áuf Allyseite als tolels feature herausgebracht und das kostenpflichtig. Und auch die Heldenklassen waren schon in Classic angekündigt... was hat man seitdem davon?
> 
> Sie hätten die 4 Karrieren auch kostenpflichtig oder gar nicht liefern müssen, aber sie habens dennoch getan und das jedesmal mit einem Event.



der vergleich hinkt.
er würde passen wenn wow erst den pala/schamy angekündigt, dann weggelassen, dann als kostenpflichtiges addon gebracht hätte.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2009)

die Karrieren wurden nciht weggelassen, sondern aus dem Spiel genommen wegen Balance und dem Fertikeitsgrad. Seitdem haben die 4 Karrieren massive Änderungen erfahren und ich denke das der Slayer bisher noch gar nicht Spiel angekündigt war. Also haben sie 4 neue Klassen ins Spiel gebracht. Ist ja nciht so, das sie die 4 Klassen schon drin hatten aber sie einfach nur unbalanced etc sind


----------



## Senubirath (31. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wow hat den Paladin auf Hordenseite und den Schamanen áuf Allyseite als tolels feature herausgebracht und das kostenpflichtig. Und auch die Heldenklassen waren schon in Classic angekündigt... was hat man seitdem davon?
> 
> Sie hätten die 4 Karrieren auch kostenpflichtig oder gar nicht liefern müssen, aber sie habens dennoch getan und das jedesmal mit einem Event.



Stimmt irgendwie.... wow lässt sich alles bezahlen.... ich schätze ma mit erscheinen ihres richtigen projects wird sich in dem bereich eh was ändern.... (ich spreche von Diablo 3) hab so die befürchtung das sich die fronten oder besser die bemühungen dann eh wieder auf deren wirkliche arbeiten hinauslaufen...



Ich finde es hier gar net ma so schlecht... die Events sind stimmig (okay... das silvester event war strange aber egal^^) und immerhin werden alle sachen langsam nachgereicht die man rausnehmen musste um das spiel schneller zu vermarkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (31. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> die Karrieren wurden nciht weggelassen, sondern aus dem Spiel genommen wegen Balance und dem Fertikeitsgrad. Seitdem haben die 4 Karrieren massive Änderungen erfahren und ich denke das der Slayer bisher noch gar nicht Spiel angekündigt war. Also haben sie 4 neue Klassen ins Spiel gebracht. Ist ja nciht so, das sie die 4 Klassen schon drin hatten aber sie einfach nur unbalanced etc sind


Der Spalta war in der Beta bereits anspielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (31. Januar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> der vergleich hinkt.
> er würde passen wenn wow erst den pala/schamy angekündigt, dann weggelassen, dann als kostenpflichtiges addon gebracht hätte.



Naja... was von deiner ansicht unlogisch erscheint, denn Blizz hat die beiden klassen für alle zugänglich gemacht... was auf gut deutsch bedeutet... hier frisst.... viele spieler auf der blizz seite finden das heute noch ne blöde idee...

Und hey... hätten die es glei so gemacht hättet ihr das nicht bezahlen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kommt namen ändern, server transfer, Kosmetische Chirugie... man kann die liste weit führen...

Aber die tatsache sich bezahlen zu lassen für Klassen die schon drin waren ist ne frechheit, das hätte man kostenlos mit nem patch nachreichen können... deshalb gebe ich hier War den vorzug...


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Der Spalta war in der Beta bereits anspielbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weiß ich, das heißt aber nicht, das er so ist wie in der BETA. Außer dem Namen kann alels anders sein^^


----------

